# Central Bucks PA Covered Bridges Ride?



## ruger9 (Feb 5, 2004)

I definitely want to ride this one this year. Probably doing the 33-miler, BECAUSE my wife (who isn't a "serious recreationalist") might do it also. Which brings me to my question: how bad are the climbs in this thing? I've looked at the climbing profile, but can't really discern what would be considered "serious climbs" versus "anybody with a granny can do it" climbs.

I live in a mountainous area, but my wife doesn't ride alot- she's got an MTB with a granny, and climbs the smaller hills around here (maybe 100-200ft max), albeit very slowly. Just wondering if I should counsel her "for" or "against" riding- the last time I tried to encourage her ("you can do it!"), she had a HORRIBLE day. Even 1 major climb and she's "done", unfortunately. 

Any help/advice appreciated!


----------



## mikereyno (Apr 9, 2004)

I've only done the metric century and the 50 mile routes so I can not really comment on the 33 mile section. The Metric Century does have a number of steeper climbs where if you are not use to them you will definitely find yourself walking. The 50 miler is a little less so. 

I can't remember if the 33 miler is the one that crosses the river into Jersey. If it is that one then I believe that is pretty flat. A good portion would go along Rt 29 which is great for riding with it's wide shoulders and fairly flat track.


----------



## ruger9 (Feb 5, 2004)

mikereyno said:


> I've only done the metric century and the 50 mile routes so I can not really comment on the 33 mile section. The Metric Century does have a number of steeper climbs where if you are not use to them you will definitely find yourself walking. The 50 miler is a little less so.
> 
> I can't remember if the 33 miler is the one that crosses the river into Jersey. If it is that one then I believe that is pretty flat. A good portion would go along Rt 29 whis is great for riding with it's wide shoulders and fairly flat track.



Thanks for the info. Maybe someone from the cbbc can verify... (maybe I'll just email them. Hey! There's an idea!  )


----------



## macbugs (Jul 12, 2004)

*Like how steep ?*



mikereyno said:


> I've only done the metric century and the 50 mile routes so I can not really comment on the 33 mile section. The Metric Century does have a number of steeper climbs where if you are not use to them you will definitely find yourself walking. The 50 miler is a little less so.
> 
> I can't remember if the 33 miler is the one that crosses the river into Jersey. If it is that one then I believe that is pretty flat. A good portion would go along Rt 29 which is great for riding with it's wide shoulders and fairly flat track.


Several people at work are going to do this with me and one of them e-mailed the club and said something like 1.5-2 mile climb twice during the ride. Does this sound familiar ? Got a topo sheet or cue sheet ? 
Thanks.

Disregard, I was thinking of the Berks county ride in next Saturday, my bad.


----------



## mikereyno (Apr 9, 2004)

I posted this elsewhere on the forum but since this is from last year's Covered Bridge, it really belongs here.


----------



## macbugs (Jul 12, 2004)

*How cold ?*



mikereyno said:


> I posted this elsewhere on the forum but since this is from last year's Covered Bridge, it really belongs here.


Do you recall the temperature for this event last year ? I signed up for it already and am looking forward to it especially to compare it to the Shoo-Fly century from last Saturday at the Velodrome in T-Town.


----------



## mikereyno (Apr 9, 2004)

Temperatures can vary from year to year. Last ysear it was in the 40-50's at the start but got warmer as the day goes on. There have been uears where I started with a jacket but ended up stuffing it in one of my back pockets midway. I believe in '01it was in the 60's; in '00 at the start it was 33. You just have to watch the weather and be prepared with the right clothes.


----------



## mikereyno (Apr 9, 2004)

Here is a scene from one of the rest stops last year.


----------

